# Montreal Co-ca wine



## luckiest (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi there all, I have a dark olive green bottle embossed "Meagher's Tonic CoCa-Wine Montreal" I wonder if anyone on here has seen it before and if so is it a common bottle?  Any value?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello Jonny,

 I really admire that bottle, and would love to see more pictures, including the base. In natural light, if possible, please. How did you come by this bottle?

 The Meagher Brothers were, in this case, I believe, riding the wave, created by Angelo Mariani in 1863 with his famous Vin Mariani.

 Vin Mariani had some fans: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The Meaghers also produced the popular cure for Spring lassitude, Meagher's Orange Quinine Wine. (If anyone can clip this ad and put the picture up here, I think it would be good for the ABN historical record.)

John Joseph Meagher was the president of Meagher Bros & Co. Ltd. in 1912, according to his impressive bio in Who's Who in Canada.

 His brother, George Alfred Meagher





 was the famous skater, and is credited by many as the man who introduced ice hockey to Europe. The Meaghers were originally from Kingston, Ontario.. John and Joseph moved to Montreal and started Meagher Brothers Distillery, "which later became Canada's largest producer of fine liqueurs. Several of the brothers developed a keen interest in figure skating and hockey which they practiced on the Lake Ontario ice and various rinks around Kingston. One of his older brothers Daniel [Sept.11,1845 - Aug.9,1912], a doctor, played in the first historic hockey game ever held in Montreal on March 3, 1875."From.






 "The most famous distillers to have lived in the city.

 That title is saved for the Meagher brothers, who started out in Kingston, and went on to build their famous empire dans la belle province. Their family house is located just down from where the Bajus operated, and is now disguised as a Doctorâ€™s office. For a look at this house, which youâ€™ve probably passed 100 times, take a look at the Flickr set featuring city landmarks.

 The plaque on the exterior of this quaint home, reads: John Meagher (1816-1978), third son of Major James Meagher of Tipperary, Ireland, built this stone residence on Lot E, Barrack at Wellington Streets, in 1855. A produce agent and wine merchant he was a partner with his brothers, Jeremiah and James, M.D., in Meagherâ€™s Distillery of neighbouring Napanee, 1862-63. Five of his thirteen children were pioneer figure skaters and won gold medals for performances throughout North America and Europe. John, Jr. (1847-1909) and Joeseph G.C. (1849-1911) moved to Montreal in 1873 and established Meagher Brothers Distillery, which became Meagherâ€™s Distillery Limited, Canadaâ€™s largest producer of fine liqueurs, and marketers of other spirits. From 1876 to 1982 the House was owned by Samuel Anglin (1843-1920) and S. Anglin and Co. Kingston." From.






 "This house was built in 1855 by John Meagher, of Napanee, one of the original brothers of Meagher Bros. Ltd., distillers, and purchased from him in 1876 by Samuel Anglin for $1700. In 1984 the Kingston Historical Society, in cooperation with Meagher's Distillery Ltd, unveiled a plaque at what is now called 'Meagher House'. This was the family home for Sam and Hallie until his death in 1920 and hers in 1921." From.

 I think it is anything but a common bottle. As to value, I don't have a clue. Perhaps Frederic/Nostalgia or another of our Canadian members may be able to weigh in on that score.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

An interesting aside...I'm currently reading the history of "Coca-Cola" and they say Coca-Mariani was the predecessor of Coke.


----------



## luckiest (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi there, thanks for the wealth of information!  One of my friends found this bottle digging in a 1890s dump here in Canada.  This is the first one of these anyone I know has seen.
 I'll put more pictures up when I get a camera.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2010)

> An interesting aside...I'm currently reading the history of "Coca-Cola" and they say Coca-Mariani was the predecessor of Coke.


 
 Hello Joe,

 Is there an illustration in that book of Pemberton's French Wine of Coca, or any of the Pemberton-Nuchoils Druggists bottles, Pemberton-Carter Druggists, Eagle Drug and Chemical House, or J.S. Pemberton Wholesale Drugs bottles?

 Do any of our members have examples of any of the above bottles? I'd *really* like to see some photos, if anyone would be so kind...



> I'll put more pictures up when I get a camera.


 
 Hey Jonny,

 I'll be staying tuned, and really looking forward to seeing them.


----------

